# Kraeftigere Farben in den Bildern



## loviatan (26. Februar 2004)

Hallo tutorianer ,

dies ist mein Erster beitrage, ok ist eine frage, aber ich hoffe das ich bei anderer gelegenheit auch mal infos geben kann.

Nun aber zu meiner frage, ich habe grade angefangen mit der Fotografie, habe mir eine gebrauchte Minolta Dynax 5 XI mit nem 70-200 Objektiv geholt , war recht guenstig.
Ich bin dann damit erstmal raus gegangen und habe ein paar Bilder geschossen, was mir aber aufgefallen ist bei vielen bildern sind die farben nicht grade besonders Kraeftig.

Z.b. hatte ich eine Baum auf einer wiese fotografiert es ar ein bewoelkter Tag, naja die farben von dem Bild sind irgendwie recht  Matt..
Liegt das daran das es bewoelkt war oder mache ich da was falsch ?

Danke fuer die tipps

Mirko


----------



## Vitalis (26. Februar 2004)

Hi loviatan,
zum Teil wird es sicher auch am bewölkten Himmel liegen. Es ist grundsätzlich so, daß dann die Farben und Kontraste im Vergleich zu Sonnenschein (vor allem bei tiefstehender Sonne) eher schwach sind. 

Die Wirkung des Bildes hängt aber auch sehr stark vom verwendeten Film ab. Es gibt Filme die den Kontrast etwas anheben und die Farben satter bringen. Andere sind eher für Portraits gedacht und zeigen weiche Kontraste.  

Ich kenne z.B. den Fuji Superia als einen, der satte Farben erzeugt. Der Diafilm Fuji Velvia sowieso.

Natürlich kann so etwas auch ein schlechtes Objektiv verursachen oder Du hast einen dunstigen Tag erwischt und das Motiv aus weiter Ferne rangezoomt und und...

Hoffe Dir ein bißchen geholfen zu haben,
Vitalis


----------



## Funball (27. Februar 2004)

Also ich glaube auch das es grössten Teils an der Kamera selber liegt ich hab hier auch mal ein Bild was ich bei bewölkten himmel aufgenommen habe .

Mit einer Digitl Kamera und an den farben habe ich eigentlich nix auszusetzen .

Kamera is übrigens die Konica KD 400 Z


----------



## loviatan (27. Februar 2004)

Hi,
danke fuer die Antworten, ich denke es lag besonders am licht, habe noch mal ein paar aufnahmen bei aehnlichem wetter mit Blitz gemacht, ok war ein anderes motiv, abe die Farben sind wesendlich besser.

Naja sollte mir aber trotzdem noch ein anderes objektiv zulegen *G*

Jedenfalls vielen dank !

Mirko


----------

